# Wie lange spielt ihr Computer-/Konsolenspiele in der Woche?



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2008)

Der Titel sagt alles. Seid ehrlich, ich brauch die Ergebnisse bis Freitag den 20. Juni. Die Umfrage geht aber länger.

EDIT

Hab es jetzt auch als Umfrage gemacht. (Niemals zu schnell Enter drücken)

HIER geht es zu einer Diskussion über Computerspielsucht.


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Juni 2008)

Spiele so alle 2 Tage ca. 3 Stunden


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele vllt. 5-10h in der Woche (Grid MP& COD4 MP).
Nach höchstens 1 Stunde dauerzocken wirds extrem langweilig, früher war das anders.
Ist mehr so ein "Langeweile-Killer".


----------



## moonrail (15. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nach höchstens 1 Stunde dauerzocken wirds extrem langweilig, früher war das anders.
> Ist mehr so ein "Langeweile-Killer".



Ist bei mir auch so. Ich surfe im Inet und gammel mehr vorm Computer rum, als, dass ich spiele. So 5-10 Stunden in der Woche sinds dann aber doch, dank TMNF und DiRT.


----------



## Maggats (15. Juni 2008)

ich denke auch so 5-10 h die woche, ich surfe auch mehr als das ich spiele. gab aber auch mal andere zeiten, ich weiß noch als ich damals mit gothic angefangen habe, da warens 6-8 h am tag


----------



## Piy (15. Juni 2008)

ich denke, ich spiele so etwa 10 stunden die woche, müsste ich mal nachprüfen, manchmal sinds vllt nur 2 stunden, manchmal 40+, ich komm einfach zu selten dazu 

afk, fm08 spielen xD


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

Mmmhhh schwer zu sagen, das ist verdammt Wetter abhängig bei mir
Denn bei gutem Wetter hänge ich auch schonmal nen ganzen Nachmittag auf dem Sportplatz rum

Durchschnittlich würde ich sagen, dass ich so 4-5 Stunden die Woche zocke
-->> Im Winter natürlich mehr......
Greeze 
Fransen


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern zu meiner Realschulzeit, ganz besonders wenn ich neue Spiele hatte, waren 10 Stunden am Tag Normalfall. Über LAN-Parties sollte ich erst gar nicht reden, sonst werd ich direkt als süchtig abgestempelt.

Heute hat sich das radikal geändert. Durch das Studium bleibt absolut keine Zeit mehr. Während den Vorlesungen bleibt mein Spiele-Rechner zum Teil mehrere Wochen am Stück still (zumindest die Graka hat nix zu tun).

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass nichts mehr auf dem Markt ist was mich reizt zu spielen. Das letzte Spiel was mich wirklich an den Fernseher (!) gebannt hat, war Resident Evil 4.

Der Shooter-Dreck alla Crisis lockt einfach nicht mehr. Dabei war/bin ich begeisterter Shooter Fan. Jeder Beckstein-Politiker würde mich sofort als potenzieller Amokläufer einsperren lassen, wenn er meine Sammlung sehen würde.


----------



## sechzger (4. März 2009)

Das einzige was ich regelmäßig zocke ist wow aber in maßen!!!
Ab und zu mal GTA oder CoD aber als süchtig würd ich mich nicht bezeichnen mit ca. 7h die woche... wenn man die zeit wo ich chatte dazurechnet vllt 9h die woche... und musik hören zähl ich etz net dazu weil da läuft nur der Rechner und der TFT ist aus!


----------



## boss3D (4. März 2009)

[X] _10-20 Stunden

_Im Durchschnitt 2.5 h am Tag, was dann ungefähr 17.5 h in der Woche ergibt. Klingt jetzt vielleicht viel, aber ich habe früher wesentlich mehr gezockt. Irgendwann hat einfach mein Interesse nachgelassen und ich höre jetzt viel mehr Musik und sehe mir Filme an ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## entenpost1 (8. März 2009)

hmm 7-10 stunden pro woche schätz ich... Nach einiger zeit wirds faad... Hör viel lieber Musik, oda chatte oda treib mich sonst wo im Internet herum


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. März 2009)

[x] 1-5

bin halt schon alt (26)


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. März 2009)

ca 10Std in der Woche.
Ich höre mehr Musik und langweile mich am Pc als ich Spiele.


----------



## Special_Flo (8. März 2009)

[X] Ca. 20 Stunden die Woche!^^ WoW FTW

Nachlesbar-->Xfire Profile Specialflo

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Southkenny (9. März 2009)

Je nach Zeit und Spiele die ich zur Verfügung hab um die 20 Stunden. Momentan bin ich Fallout 3 süchtig, habs aber bald durch(mit Lv20 und einem haufen Nebenquests) und dann werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder weniger zocken.


----------



## Francesxo (10. März 2009)

ich so 10 stunden die woche würe hinkommen

southkenn is des Fallout 3 gut?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

Francesxo schrieb:


> southkenn is des Fallout 3 gut?



Und schon im 3. Thread muss ich dich ansprechen. Doppelposts sind unerwünscht, es gibt eine editierfunktion!  

btt: Am Tag 2h ungefähr. 

Gruß


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

Das kommt ganz aufs Spiel an. Bei Fallout 3 z.b. hab ich zwei wochen fast nur gozockt und jetzt schon par Wochen gar nicht mehr...das wird sich ändern wenns endlich God of War für die PS3 gibt


----------



## HollomaN (10. März 2009)

[x] 5-10 stunden

früher waren es mehr. 5 stunden am tag oder so.
mein/ne rechner ist aber trotzdem fast 24h an


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2009)

Etwas mehr als 20 Stunden sinds bei mir, denk ich mal. Keine Ahnung, ich stoppe dabei die Zeit nicht. :p Man braucht ja jeden Tag "nur" 3 Stunden spielen um 21 Stunden die Woche zu spielen, bei mir ist es aber eher so, dass ich einen Tag 8 - 12 Stunden spiele und n anderen Tag nur eine Stunde oder gar nicht.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

Ich spiele nicht so endlos Lange, weil ich einfach andere sachen zu tun hab


----------



## iljalangen (22. März 2009)

5-10 h am Tag


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. März 2009)

Montag bis Freitag jeweils ne Stunde C&C im Skirmish, 2 Runden und am WE je nachdem wieviel zu tun ist ca 2-3 Pro Tag.

Alles zusammen etwa 10 Stündchen pro Woche.


Damals zu SNES/N64 Zeiten warens teilweise bis zu 8 Stunden pro Tag und am WE noch mehr


----------



## utacat (22. März 2009)

So 10-20 Std. in der Woche sind es bestimmt.
Jetzt wo ich Gothic 3 mit dem neuen Patch angespielt habe, werden es bestimmt wieder mehr.

MfG utacat


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. April 2009)

Also wenn ich ein neues Game habe wird es ca die erste bist zweite woche stark gespielt (in der Woche 2-3 Stunden pro Tag) ansonsten eher so 5-10 Stunden die woche.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

[x] 1-5 Stunden
Im Moment. Wen überhaupt^^


----------



## Player007 (14. April 2009)

[x] 10-20 Stunden

[PCGHX] Player007 (nomad0070)

Im Moment eher weniger, weil ich mehr falte als zocke 

Gruß


----------



## Happy Chicken (20. Juni 2009)

ca. 3h am Tag
Aber bei mir kommts auch immer drauf an ob ich grad ein neues Game zur Hand hab.


----------



## micky12 (20. Juni 2009)

1-5 Stunden die Woche  im Moment eigentlich nur CS mit Freunden übers Internet oder in der Schule in Freistunden


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juni 2009)

@pockerclock: ähm iwie hast du dich vertippt, du schreibst bis freitag 20.6, aber heute ist samstag

back to topic: mir fehlt iwie das "gar nicht" als auswahlmöglichkeit, weil ich mit studieren genug ausgelastet bin


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

@caine2011
Die Umfrage ist ja auch vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @caine2011
> Die Umfrage ist ja auch vom letzten Jahr.



So schauts aus.

Ist aber kein Hindernis, weiterhin zu voten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, selbst spiele ich ca. 5-10h pro Woche.
Manchmal "etwas" mehr, kommt halt darauf an, ob ich was wirklich gutes gekauft habe.


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Juni 2009)

kommt drauf an, ob ich ein spiel habe dass mir spass macht.... wenn ja, zock ich schon meine 10-20 std  aber wenn nich, wie atm, zock ich gar nicht.


----------



## Octopoth (26. Juni 2009)

[x] 5-10 Stunden hauptsächlich am Wochenende nach der Arbeit hab ich nicht mehr viel Lust und Zeit zum Zocken.


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

20 bis 40 Std  PS3 ftw 

ne im ernst ich zock ja im Clan und muss mich da auf die Matches vorbereiten.. da gehen dann schonmal ein paar Stunden verloren 

meistens zock ich nachts....


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juli 2009)

Unter der Woche ca. 1 Stunde am Tag, mal mehr mal weniger. Dann halt am WE nochmal mehr


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2009)

Wenns die Zeit zulässt: 20-40 Stunden 
Und wenn nicht dann meist so 10 Stunden


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele, wenn möglich bis zu 1-2 stunden täglich, es gibt auch Tage ohne.

Da ich gerne viele Screenshots anfertige, kommen dann immer noch bis zu 45 minuten zum Bearbeiten der Bilder dazu.

Grüsse


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2009)

[x] 1-5 Stunden


----------



## Piti (4. Juli 2009)

[x] 1-5 Stunden

Meistens am Wochenende


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

jeden tag ca. 3 stunden, also die woche über 21 stunden.


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

[x] 20-40 Stunden

Naja eher 20-25, überwiegend Sonntags.


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

[x] 1-5 Stunden
Mal ein bisschen mehr, meistens aber weniger.


----------



## The_Final (4. Juli 2009)

[X] 10 - 20 Stunden, da ich im Moment wieder 2 Games habe, die mich interessieren. Zeitweise spiele ich aber auch über längere Zeit gar nichts.


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juli 2009)

[X] höchstens eine stunde, bin zur zeit nur am rumsurfen


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

5 - 10 Stunden.
Im Moment, da Ferien. Während der Schulzeit sinds dann maximal 5 Stunden die Woche, davon 3 am WE.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Juli 2009)

Ein interessantes Spiel hab ich zurzeit nicht, aber Filme verschlingen zurzeit eine Menge Stunden...


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Also da ich jetzt Ferien habe können es an harten Tagen schon mal 8 Stunden werden


----------



## kays (26. Juli 2009)

Weniger als ich möchte, sind vielleicht 5-6 stunden in der Woche. 

gruß kays


----------



## Dragonhunter (29. Juli 2009)

In einer Arbeits Woche 10-20 st.

Im Urlaub irgen wie wesedlich Meher da müste ich glaube schon das kreuzhen bei über 40 Stunden setzen aber meist mache ich da nach Wochenlang Pause.


----------



## 4yamann (2. August 2009)

5h-10h
9.5h davon Warcraft 3


----------



## Webstyler (8. August 2009)

Wenn es passt sind es schon gute 15-20 Stunden die Woche die ich spiele im Netz.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

1-3 Stunden die Woche ... 
In unserer Klasse ist einer der hat bei Steam 110 Stunden in 2 Wochen stehn gehabt 
Das ist echt krank...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. August 2009)

In letzter Zeit , zocke ich auch mal 1 aber mal 8 Stunden...Schande über mein Haupt....


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. August 2009)

In letzter Zeit sind es weniger als 5h.
Kann mich aber noch an meine WoW Zeiten erinnern und da waren es mehr als 40h.
Zum Glück ist das vorbei und man wird ja auch Erwachsener und setzt Prioritäten anders.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Also während der Schulzeit, auf jeden Tag gerechnet sicherlich 4Std. also 20+ in der Woche, im urlaub, gar nicht, denn dafür ist Urlaub da^^ Wenns mal ein neues Game ist, dann kanns aber auch schnell auf über 10 Stunden am ersten Tag ansteigen


----------



## n0stradamus (23. August 2009)

Hm,
in letzter Zeit maximal 1-5hs die Woche. Schule und Hobbies brauchen Zeit und Vorbereitung.
Aber wenn ich ein neues Game und gerade nichts vor habe, können es schon 20+ die Woche werden.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2009)

5-10 aber teilweise auch 10-20. Kommt drauf an, was ich sonst noch so vorhab. Oft aber auch noch länger am Stück, weil ich Spiele immer zu 200% durchspiele (auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden, alle Items etc.) Bin halt ein Archiever, der sich einen hundertprozentigen Eindruck vom Spiel verschafft und nicht gleich nach 10 Minuten sagt "hey echt gut" oder "mann, so ein scheiß".


----------



## kreids (23. August 2009)

20-40 stunden

mfg


----------



## moe (23. August 2009)

[x] 5-10 h pro woche kommt schon hin. öfters auch mehr, ja nachdem, ob ferien oder wochenende sind. aber als schüler hat man ja bekanntlich nich so viel zeit.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (31. August 2009)

[x] 10-20 Stunden in der Woche
Ich zock 1-2h am Tag hängt davon ab ob ich lust zum zocken hab.Hock dann aber noch ca 2-4h am Tag vorm Bildschirm, weil ich am Abend mit meiner Freundin im ICQ schreib...


----------



## Tecqu (1. September 2009)

[x]5-10 Stunden
Hängt ganz davon ab, was ich zur Zeit habe. Wenn ich ein neues Spiel hab gehts wohl mehr gegen die 10 oder drüber. Die meiste Zeit zock ich aber nicht sehr viel... Vielleicht an 2 oder 3 Tagen die Woche...


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2009)

[x] 5-10 Stunden im Normalfall.
Im Moment habe ich aber leider überhaupt keine Zeit dazu!


----------



## ole88 (1. September 2009)

viel zu viel


----------



## Haekksler (1. September 2009)

0-1 h

früher wars deutlich mehr, jetzt spiel ich eigentlich nur noch auf LANs, hab das Interesse daran leider irgendwie verlorer ...


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Ich sag mal 10-20. Täglich so 2,5 h, kommt hin.


----------



## Otep (1. März 2010)

[X] _20-40 Stunden

Ja na dem was für ein Spiel 
Manchmal aber auch weniger als 10 Std.
_


----------



## joraku (2. März 2010)

Update:
unter der Woche: <1 Stunde am Tag
am WE (Sa+So): 4 Stunden

BFBC² ist im Anflug... wo sind zwei Wochen Ferien?


----------



## Clonemaster (2. März 2010)

_[x] 20-40 Stunden_

Kommt aber ganz drauf an, zurzeit aber eigentlich unter der woche gar nicht,
dafür jedes Wochenende LAN, von Fr-So, aber natürlich wird am Abend meistens
noch weggegangen ;D

Wenn wieder neue Spiele wie WoW kommen, dann vll auch etwas mehr oO


----------



## -Phoenix- (2. März 2010)

Moin
ja kommt immer auf die Woche an wenns halt langweilig ist dann  so 10-20  meistes Modern Warfare 2 , Grid oder cayon physics deluxe.
und sonst eher selten^^

mfg.


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. März 2010)

(o) 1-5 stunden rund, im moment!

(kann sich aber bald wieder ändern, starcraft2...)


----------

